# Horse barging out of the stable and now getting dangerous?



## mar2505 (27 July 2010)

My horse lives in during the day and out at night in the summer,thats the theory. However as soon as i turn to take headcoller off or go intothe stable he barges out and runs as far as he can towards field. It is now dangerous as he does not care who is in front of stable door or if you are trying to close it against him and will knock you to the ground to get over you. I have just been away for 10 days and the girl who looks after him has refused any more. He is better when another horse is next door to him however should that even leave the stable to be groomed all hell breaks loss. In the winter he is ok. 
Should i perserver with this routine or just sling him out all together and just bring him in to ride? I think he should do what i want and am only thinking of getting him away from the flies etc (in lunchtime out by 4)its hardly being stuck in all day. 
What does anyone think?


----------



## Baileyhoss (27 July 2010)

i would probably leave him out, however if you need him in due to flies/grass etc then get a stong stable chain so that you can open the door and duck under it to get in and out, but he can't barge through it. We have one like this at the yard but all he actually needs is the visual barrier, so bungees work with him.

http://www.safetyplusequine.com/rubber-covered-stall-or-stable-guard-194-p.asp


----------



## Laura1812 (27 July 2010)

I think it sounds like very bad manners to me and if he were mine i would probably be going through the door with a schooling whip a few times and doing some basic manners ground work - NH style stuff is quite good.

I would leave his headcollar on for now and clip him on a lungeline before i opened the door and make him back away from the door opening - use the schooling whip if he doesnt and just teach him some manners.

Im sorry if some people feel this is OTT but this kind of behaviour can become dangerous.


----------



## Shysmum (27 July 2010)

If he is that dangerous, I would start by turning him out 24/7, BUT bring him in every day for some serious lessons. Keep a bridle on him in the stable, or a lungeing cavesson, and hook him up with the lead rein over the door. Then gradually work from there. But be safe and don't work alone. Would chopped up carrots help to get his attention - leading him in and out of the stable may be easier to do if you try them ? 

I would get some experienced help too - can an instructor help you ? 

Sure there'll be some good advice following sm x


----------



## mar2505 (27 July 2010)

Laura, I dontthik itis ott at all because I agree, one day he stood on me after knockngme to the floor. I dontknow what hurt more my head or leg. I have tried schooling whip but he hasno respect for it.....help


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (27 July 2010)

hi i had terrible trouble with mine doing this, see my previous threads re barging horse.

i tried a stable chain and he broke it. he broke 2 stable doors.

i started by approaching the closed door with something large like a piece of hose raised in my hand saying "back" "back" etc until he let me in, and it was hairy for a while i wont lie, but once he learnt the basics, each time he barged out he was dragged back in and smacked (some didnt like this) but with a tonne of muscle to fight i had little option

then i minimised the item ie to a whip and then finally only needed to use my raised hand stating "back" and rewarding with treats

then he started coming out ok but charging off up the field once we had got out the yard and i had sharers in tears and again it took so much time and patience and treats with the stop, walk, stop walk, wait walk approach then the battle with gates

finally we are having little or no issue and i can lead him in or out with no grip on the lead rope however we do have a chifney bit that the sharers use "just in case" and whilst it is not a guaranteed solution it is nice to have the extra support.

try all of the above, i am thrilled with my boy, altho he did run off a couple of weeks ago while i was faffing with a stuck gate and i had not taken any treats up so definitely keep treats in pockets!!


----------



## narkymare (27 July 2010)

Laura1812 said:



			I think it sounds like very bad manners to me and if he were mine i would probably be going through the door with a schooling whip a few times and doing some basic manners ground work - NH style stuff is quite good.

I would leave his headcollar on for now and clip him on a lungeline before i opened the door and make him back away from the door opening - use the schooling whip if he doesnt and just teach him some manners.

Im sorry if some people feel this is OTT but this kind of behaviour can become dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

this is just what my instructor told me to do - you dont hurt the horse, just jab his chest with end of the whip if he doesnt move back when asked
I worked on this using very firm body language and it worked - now i just need point the whip at him and he steps back
Its not harsh - my horse could have hurt someone else or himself - not so long ago he barged out and ended up panicking and trampling all over a wheelbarrow with a fork in it - he was very very lucky not to be injured


----------



## Shysmum (27 July 2010)

I agree with the lunge line method. Or a lead rope - tie him up in the stable. At the first sign of barging, use the schooling whip once, hard. Then leave him, go out, then return five minutes later. I would also get hold of a cope of Perfect Manners by Kelly Marks, and try some of the techniques in there.  sm x


----------



## Fairynuff (27 July 2010)

I saw an old school horseman rectify this problem. I doubt if it will gain any brownie points here but it worked. OSH hid behind the door with a shovel in hand. Horse did his usual 'Im going to piss off out the door' and OSH gave him such a 'whammy' (with the flat of the shovel) to his chest that said horse was stopped in his tracks and never tried it again. Said horse was doing this out of badness, he had no issues nor was frightened. If your horse has issues then I wouldnt employ this remedy. If its just sheer bloody mindedness (SP?) it might work for you. Give the bugger a shock.


----------



## lochpearl (27 July 2010)

Laura1812 said:



			I think it sounds like very bad manners to me and if he were mine i would probably be going through the door with a schooling whip a few times and doing some basic manners ground work.

I would leave his headcollar on for now and clip him on a lungeline before i opened the door and make him back away from the door opening - use the schooling whip if he doesnt and just teach him some manners.

Im sorry if some people feel this is OTT but this kind of behaviour can become dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree with this, the horse needs to learn some manners. The other option you have which I think will work is purchasing a quitkick www.quitkick.com it is actually designed for horses that kick the stable door but would be great if your horse is also pressing on the door trying to get out. The box on contact sets off a buzzer and squirts water upwards  at the horse. Now the horse then doesn't associate you with it - unless it happens when you go into his stable and forget to turn it off!! I had a very aggressive door kicker and within a week he realised that the scarey thing on the door would go off if he kicked or pushed it. He is fine to lead in and out of the stable now as I thought he might get scared and tbh I haven't charged it for months, but it might stop your bargy horse in it's tracks - just a thought.


----------



## teresagarsden (27 July 2010)

We used to have a stallion stabled on my old yard who had a metal slip rail put up behind his door so you could open the door, go in then put the headcollar on with out horsey escaping. (the bar was on a hinge on 1 side so you could drop it down against the wall)
it only takes a few attempts to barge a solid square metal bar before you realise its not gonna move.
Good luck with this but be careful.
Teresa


----------



## mar2505 (27 July 2010)

Do you all have any tips on getting him to settle when in there. Like I say he is not in forlong but seems to think that once inhe will never come out hence constantly barges and bangs door, he is totally poised for charging once that door opens.


----------



## touchstone (27 July 2010)

You do need to make sure that you are safe first and foremost, so wearing a hat and gloves is important.  I would begin with small steps, break everything down so the horse is comfortable with coming into his stable, he obviously sees it as something unpleasant at the moment.  Try leading him in then quietly and calmly straight back out again, if he does it without fuss then plenty of praise and gradually increase the time he will stand in the stable maybe offering him his feed while he is in there.  Then have somebody to shut the door behind you, but build up to increasing the time in, again with something to occupy him while he is in.   He needs to be taught to respect your space and move away when asked, so I'd be doing plenty of work on that when you are handling him too.

Is he left with food, or just shut in?  Standing for hours with nothing to do might be an issue, even though it isn't all day so maybe a net of soaked hay or likits/salt licks might help or even a stable mirror.


----------



## tallyho! (27 July 2010)

I'd just leave him out with the flies, stick on a fringe and let him be. If you don't have to worry about restricted grazing or limited turnout I don't understand why you're keeping him in during the day.


----------



## Shysmum (27 July 2010)

what about putting a paddock/stable lick in there ? One of the big square ones ?


----------



## mar2505 (27 July 2010)

He has food, licks, horseball filled with nuts, hay.........you name it its a positve picnic there.!!!


----------



## tallyho! (27 July 2010)

mar2505 said:



			He has food, licks, horseball filled with nuts, hay.........you name it its a positve picnic there.!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow... are you sure this isn't the reason he's acting like a jack-in-a-box?


----------



## bj_cardiff (27 July 2010)

You need to terach your horse some manners, particularly as he's getting to the stage where other people won't handle him. If you have the time to work on him now do so, if you don't turn him out till you have the time.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (27 July 2010)

mar2505 said:



			He has food, licks, horseball filled with nuts, hay.........you name it its a positve picnic there.!!!
		
Click to expand...

Does he have a companion in all the time with him?  My boy still won't stay in on his own, and will ignore anything else in the stable to get out.  If your horse feels insecure then he will not stay in happily.  My boy used to barge out a lot, and how I stopped it (mostly anyway  ) was to make sure I had a linge line and controller halter on, and when he went to run away I had time to brace and pull.  Also, shouting incredibly loudly as he tried to get out scared him into stopping

I have taught him to stand and wait now, and to back up - if he barges at the door then I just turn round and walk away and leave him to think about it.  Didn't take long for him to work out that I would not clip the rope on and let him out until he stood still.  If he pushes me I make him walk back or spin round - I do this everywhere, not just in the stable - and now I have a much more respectful horse. 

Echo above suggestion of the Kelly Marks Perfect Manners book - very useful


----------



## Rollin (27 July 2010)

My Highland (Centurian Tank) used to do this. Scarey with so much horse and so little respect.

I had a tie ring inside the door set high.  I would put the lead rope through the ring and back out.  If he tried to barge his head was pulled up hight and stayed there until the door was closed.  Once in he is OK as he hates heat and flies.

We moved him to a box with a tiny yard attached and guess what?  he never leaves the stable when given a choice.


----------



## EquestrianType (27 July 2010)

Meet him with the bristley end of a yard broom soon as he comes near the door and say 'Back'...he'll soon get the mesage about manners and who the boss is.


----------



## dreamcometrue (27 July 2010)

I bet your entries and exits are getting really quick now!

My horse did this and still will very occasionally if he is stressed.  I think that your horse is not being malicious or "bad mannered", he is a horse not a human.  He is probably anxious because he is separated from the herd, which is definitely the case with mine.  I would not be angry or aggressive with the horse.  Keep calm and firm.  Shaking something jangley like a bridle in his face or holding up a whip will make him keep away from the door while you get in or out for safety's sake.

Be aware of the situations when he is likely to be bargy such as when he is in on his own and use the appropriate tactics.

Another good ploy is, when your horse is quiet and settled in the stable and not likely to barge out, go into his stable with a piece of carrot or other treat, make sure he knows you have it and hand it to him in such a waythat he will back up to get it.  Most times mine automatically backs up now.


----------



## Echo Bravo (27 July 2010)

My young mare did this, ended up on the conrete several times. She isn't nasty never has been, just wanted out into her paddock. So lunge line on her headcollar, sliced carrots in bumbag around my waist, couple of carrots when I opened stable door, she charged past, I'd snap her back with lungeline, talk to her, make her stand,again a slice of carrot,when she did even if it was a quick one,didn't push her to much but she's fine now. And I've had her from the day she was born and she's 5 now. Sometimes they don't know they are surpose to do what we dictate to them, a little give and take works wonders and maybe he just might be happy out with the flies my 4 are, but they do have flymasks on.


----------



## RobinHood (27 July 2010)

My friend's pony used to do this. The easiest thing is to hop over the stable door and then put bridle/chiffney on, or sometimes we used to lean over the door and tie pony up to the tie-ring just inside the door.


----------

